# Libellenlarven, Bitterlingbabys und Schwebealgen



## Teichforum.info (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo liebe Forumsmitglieder,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage  : Vor 6 Wochen etwa ist mein neuer "Öko"-Teich ohne Pumpe und Filter entstanden. Neben 2 Arten von Kaulpuappen und mind. einem __ Teichfrosch aus meinem alten Teich fanden sich schon nach ca. 2 Wochen Teichmolche sowie 3 __ Kleinlibellen- und 2 Großlibellenarten ein, die Eier abgelegt haben.

2 Wochen später, also Ende Mai, Anfang Juni habe ich dann noch 5 Teichmuscheln und einen Tag danach 5 Bitterlinge ausgesetzt, die ich nicht gefüttert habe. Nach 3 Tagen habe ich nur noch 3 Bitterlinge als "Schwarm" rumschwimmen sehen. Vielleicht waren sie teilweise ein bißchen bunt, wenn man über viel Vorstellungskraft verfügt. Ich kannte ja vorher noch keinen __ Bitterling. Auffällig war schon, dass sie immer die __ Muscheln umkreist haben.  Da war mein Teich aber noch klar und meine (Unter-)Wasserpflanzen noch relativ klein.

Jetzt schwelgt das Leben in meinem Teich: neben __ Hornkraut, __ Papageienfeder, Tannenwedel und ährigem __ Tausendblatt und weiß der Kuckuck, was sonst noch, wachsen rötliche Schwebealgen in meinem Teich nebst Kaulpuappen, die mittlerweile echt fett sind und kurz davor stehen, Ärmchen zu kriegen, Mückenlarven, Seerosenzünzlern, blöden, schwarzen Käfern, die meine Irisse angreifen und grünen und schwarzen Blattläusen, die den Rest angreifen, aber sei's drum.....Nach dem Sturm der letzen paar Tage habe ich nun heute----einen Schwarm  von ca. zehn 1,5 cm langen "Babyfischen" entdeckt, was bei den Schwebealgen ja gar nicht so einfach ist. Bei Sonnneneinstrahlung vermag ich vielleicht 20 - 30 cm in die Tiefe zu sehen. 
Meine Fragen:
1. Wie lange entwickelt sich Bitterlinglaich in den Muscheln? Können sich meine Bitterlinge also allen Ernstes, sofort als sie in Wasser kamen, gepaart haben, so dass ich jetzt nach 3 - 4 Wochen über einen Bitterlingbabyschwarm verfüge oder war eine Hornbach-__ Teichmuschel mit Bitterlingen schwanger?Nun gibt's 2 Arten von Schwärmen: die eine Art sieht echt fischähnlich aus und ist max. 1,5 cm groß. Ich habe ca. 10 "Fische" gezählt, die ich im Trüben sehen konnte. Daneben habe ich abseits des "großen" Schwarms nochmals 2 Pärchen (ca. 1 cm groß, mit großen Augen) gesehen, die entweder kleinere, jüngere "Fische" sind oder vielleicht auch Libellenlarven.
 Weisen Libellenlarven auch ein "Scharmverhalten" auf?

Danke schon mal für ne Antwort
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2004)

hallo tinah

bisher hat sich noch niemend gefunden um auf deine frage zu antworten.
habe nun letzte woche 4 __ muscheln zu meinen bitterlingen reingesetzt.
die fische haben sich sofort um die muscheln gesammelt und den typischen roten laichausschlag bekommen.
habe heute mal bilder davon machen können, bisher war das wetter zu schlecht, und die bitterlinge sind verdammt schnell.
ich bin ganz sicher, dass die fische ablaichen.
werde den fortgang weiter beobachten, denn noch liegt eine muschel im sichtbaren bereich des teichs. die anderen haben sich verzogen und sind nicht mehr zu sehen.
soviel für heute, weitere beobachtungen folgen.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Karl-Heinz,

danke, dass du auf meine mail geantwortet hast. Mittlerweile weiss ich genau, dass es sich um bitterlingbabys handelt. Die Fische sind schon größer geworden und jetzt eindeutig als Fische zu identifizieren.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob deine Bitterlinge jetzt noch ablaichen. Eigentliche Ablaichzeit ist Ende Mai, Anfang Juni. Ein Bitterlingmännchen bei mir hat aber auch immer noch einen roten Bauch und schwimmt um "seine" Muschel" herum; ich habe aber keine weiteren Winzlinge mehr entdecken können. Eine interessante Beobachtung  war, dass kurz nach der Eiablage mein Teichwasser total trüb geworden ist. Das kann jetzt daran liegen, dass mein Teich erst dieses Jahr entstanden ist, vielleicht kann es aber auch daran liegen, dass durch die Eiablage die __ Muscheln ihrerseits stimuliert worden sind und auch "abgelaicht" haben. Eine Muschel produziert ca. 100.000 Glochidien. Ich habe 5 Teichmuscheln, macht ne halbe Million.....Ich fände es interessant, ob du auch eine Wassertrübung feststellen kannst, kurz nach dem Ablaichen deiner Bitterlinge.
Tschüs
Tina


----------

